# joining the ymca



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

I dont exercise at all but that sounds like a good plan and good luck!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I think your plan is a winner. I love classes; I think you work harder because of the comradely. You will make friends in the class and they will hold you accountable to be there.
Just don't worry about the other people in the class, they have all been beginners and they are to busy looking at themselves to look at you. Don't do too much at the beginning, stick to light weights, 1, 2 or 3 pounds. Don't be so sore you don't want to go back.

I do total body on Mon, Step on Wed, Drills that make you sweat on Thurs, and total body on Sat. Not loosing much weight but I feel so much better it is amazing.

Good Luck!!


----------



## loveshorses79 (Feb 15, 2012)

Have you already been exercising or are you just starting out? You shouldn't start out with so much pressure or you could burn yourself out and end up quiting. If you have already been working out then it sounds like a great workout! About 7 years ago I lost almost 50 lbs in about 5 months. I started out doing like 20 sit ups and 2 push ups and walking about 30 min. a day 5 days a week. Then I added dancing around for about 20 min. 5 days a week and it started getting easier and easier to add more exercises and more walking and I started looking for ways to add more activity. As I started losing I was making better food choices so that I didn't undue all my hard work. It worked and I lost a bunch of weight and even better I was stronger, healthier, and happier! My husband passed away 4 years ago and I was very depressed and let myself go so now I have all the weight back. I have started doing small things everyday to get myself back into a routine. I just plan to add more little by little like I did last time. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## skittlesfirehawk (Mar 5, 2011)

how do you like step?


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I love it! I do best with methodical tempo, not having to think much. Once you know the steps you can do it in your sleep. Just start slow, because it is hard at first. Start with no risers under your step, or if you do have a riser it is not bad to remove it in the middle of the class, everyone does it. Also if it gets to hard just march on the floor, or do the movement on the floor without the step to catch your breath, I do that towards the end of almost every class.
Don’t give up. It does get easier. If you have a good class you will learn to really like it.
Although I do watch the clock every minute to see when class will be over.


----------

